# 801B wide Front End



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

Ello All, Been drooling this site for a while so I went and got a reason to join.
58 801B has all the paint and sheet metal. Everything seems to work well enough tranny pto lift Hydro etc, and it not to bad on the eyes. Front rubber New, rear at 75%. no bad leaks noticable with only the fenders and seat showing rust welds from repairs.
Brakes are good.
Takes a bit to crank when cold, smokes like a forest fire for 3 min then runs clean and clear.
Charging system dont work but it is all there and connected.
I have driven it around my paltry 45 acres just to get the feel of it, and I like it better than the Old JD trike I had.
Paid 2k even for it so I dont know if I got toasted or not.
So , 2 questions here....
Did I pay too much?? and can I put a wider front end on it ??
Preciate all the wiz you can toss back thisaway...turtle


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It looks like'58 was the first year of production!! I think for 2k for a 54 hp diesel tractor that runs is a good deal. I don't have any ideas for the front end but would look to the regulator for the generator problems. I am assuming it has a generator w/ regulator, not a alternator. 


Here is a little more info http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/9/495-ji-case-801-b.html

Congratulations and Welcome!!!


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks MFreund! Good ta be here 
I went out this morning, <rainy and cold who cares> to play with my new woman !!
she started right upafter the usual coughing up smoke an hackin in my face.
I took some pics with the cell and managed to get em on the computer. I figure most of you can tell me whats gotta be done and what not to worry about.
what I know now that the honeymoon is over,
Front tires new, water filled
rear tires cracks here an there, water filled
Other than minor moisture, I cant find a single leak or any kind.
Lower generator mount front bolt missing.
No stickers of any Kind.
MY GAWD what crazy Shift Pattern I LUV IT !!!
The over drive boost is da Kikker!
missing left fron chrome pice <photos.
Grill looks lik eit ate something it didnt like.
Lights dont work.
Charging system dont work.
3pt ssystem and pto all seem to function and the pto turn freely and engages nice an easy.
Wierdest looking Hitch arms I ever gawked at. 
Some crazy popcorn welds around the lower 3pt support area, gotta grind and make em right.
If I keep it on a trickle charger via grnd and hot at solenoid<assuming Neg Grnd> would I need to worry the generator right away ?
The air cleaner is fer sure an aftermarket joke, and Ideas on that ??
Muffler shot full of holes , rains in the exaust if not parked under a roof. <never sit outside at this dirthill>
The seat? Fenders? Morphed shot recreated and Duhhhh...
Rear tires got lots of tread but got worry lines nice and deep and all over, but only on the tread. none on the side walls.
Brakes are good on both wheels left adjustment was needed. I live on a crap load of hils gotta have brakes.
Feel free to send me onna road trip , I need the time off, just make sure to include as I have seen in all the road trip posts of the 200 pages I have read.

FOOD AN GAS!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*More photos*

IM gunna talk to that Caseman Persona about how ta get it going on with da Pics!


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*smores*

Hmmmm....


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*smores2*

cracked stack.


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*smores again Gag!*

Mad Max Fenders.


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Enough allready.*

Got the flu and eyeballs are busted, but I gotta ride dis tractor!
<in the rain>....


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Mr Phil!

Congratulations on your "new ride". It is a classic Case from back when they knew how to build a strong long lasting tractor. Caseman D is one of our resident experts and I thought he owned an 801 though I could be wrong on that. 

The trickle charger will be fine for now. There shouldn't be any drain on the battery except to start it so it should work so long as you keep it charged up. Eventually you will want to get the battery charging system working. 

Sounds like some previous owner broke the 3pt arms and did a messy welding job/repair. I have heard of this happening when people use a box blade for pushing dirt and hit a rock or tree root. They are made to pull an attachment not push much. 

The leaky muffler is why most old farmers always put coffee cans on them when they were parked outside. You may want to do the same even under a roof. You never know when a birdy will drop something you don't want blown in your face next time you start it up. Plus its kind of fun to see if you can catch the can in the air. 

Have fun with your new girl and let us know what kind of projects you dream up for her.

Andy


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Coffee anyone?*

My wife walked in here laughin her <&*^^%&%&> off about the coffee cans on the air intake and muffler cuz its raining like heck.....
She just read Yur post and went sat in the corner, 
Great Timing Bro !!!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Always happy to help!


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*New Lesson Old Dawg.*

Hi All!
The learning curve for Case 800 series is only sharper by the kinda things that can go wrong...<<<< AT THE SAME TIME!!>>>>
1. got the 7 ft boxblade/rake hookked up all nice an snuggly.
2. Grage the top area drive near the house.
2.a.. Cahoonas unlage just slightly..
2.b Decide to take tractor down the 8% grade Driveway.
3. Tractor makes it, <<Cahoonas enlarge >>
4. KNowing the tractor can pull the hill, cahoonas squat down and brain hits the Gas!!.
5. Lesson begins.
Never EVER !! Take front draining elongmated Tank up thid kinda Hill without first checking to be sure you have at least a half tank of fuel.
6. Cahoonas Deflate...
7. Brakes work good, cahoonas Hold....
8. figure the low fuel issue get more fuel 10 gal. Tractor starts right up. ..Cahoonas snicker...
9. Now this tractor is parked at right angles on this God Forsake hill. So Mr Big Balls here just grabs the steerin wheel and wrenches around to the right smoothly snapping the steering wheel outer ring off the hub,,
10 Cahoonas are Gone !!!
10.a Get the Jack..
11. see photo of newly constructed steerin Wheel..


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoked out*

Done deal Wheel.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Nice bit of fabricating. Are you going to wrap it with something or just leave it?


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Wrap it up?*

Hey Andy,
Havent decided on what to wrap it with as of yet. I got a few old leather belts from tool pouches and theres the stuff that can be bought, << prefer home-made>>. Maybe take an get it powder coated and then wrap the outer ring?? <drool>.
Started it up this morning and found that the exaust manifold on the 2 center cylinders have a hole at the bottom. Dont know if theres missing bolts or just rust through, gotta get a book and beg time outa CaseMan for some serious 411. Otherwise they gunna get spanked with Da Mig welder. 
Gotta Call that Stauffer Savage place out near KC. He got that front end I need, so I wanna schedule a pickup on that.
I any of you have parts wide front end etc call me an make a deal cuz Im gunna buy em , question is from who...
770-289-5626
View from my patio roof.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

*Good Help?!?*

Mr_Phill, Did the Jack help the steering wheel repair?? It looks very good and I have NEVER had any luck getting Jack to help


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Jack help ?*

Errrrm ?? I been ponderin dat issue for a couple days an I aint sure yet, but I can tell you it didnt hurt none, an I eventually fix da tractor......

Heres something U dont see often, parked on a chevy suburban at my jobsite...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That pretty cool Mr Phill. Looks like you got some onsite critter control there. Of course I'm not sure I'd want to be the guy that had to move that burb:saber:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mr Phill
To answer your questions, only you can be the one to know if you paid to much. Seen them go higher and seen them go lower. Running tractor with eagle hitch, sounds like you did good. Other question, yes there are wide fronts for the 800. See picture

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/case%20tractors/?action=view&current=img123.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/case%20tractors/img123.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Since you are on hills you may want to run in direct drive vs COM. Might save on brakes and runaways. Also the excess smoke may clear if you keep giving it a work out. The 800 is a good running tractor. 
caseman-d
ps: sent you a reply back on private messages.


----------

